
North America Just Ran Out of Old-School Internet Addresses - workerIbe
http://www.wired.com/2015/09/north-america-just-ran-old-school-internet-addresses/
======
JdeBP
5×1028 was almost certainly intended to read 5 times 10 _to the power_ 28.

ARIN's original announcement can be found via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10276711](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10276711),
by the way.

